# ساعات اديداس المميزه درجه اولى بسعر رائع



## روح العنبر (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الان اعرض لكم ساعات اديداس الاوربيه بسعر معقول ودرجه اولى مع الضمان + ضد الماء فقط ب 100 ريال 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] والان اترككم مع الصور :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*






















*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]للطلب واتس : 0562475977[/FONT]*​ 
​


----------



## روح العنبر (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: ساعات اديداس المميزه درجه اولى بسعر رائع*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## روح العنبر (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: ساعات اديداس المميزه درجه اولى بسعر رائع*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## روح العنبر (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: ساعات اديداس المميزه درجه اولى بسعر رائع*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

